# Attn: Favre fans..............



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

NFL network is showing his 1st game against the Bengals 9/20/1982. Next showing is Saturday, July 5th at 8:00. Sounds like a good use for your Tivo's or DVR's


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

1982!!! Holy crap. I didn't know he was around back then.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Favre's first game with Green Bay was way back in 1992


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080702...ckers_favre;_ylt=ArrjsZeJWvNexeYGlyuJs4ULMxIF



> GREEN BAY, Wis. - Brett Favre is considering coming out of retirement, according to an ESPN report. ESPN's Chris Mortensen said Wednesday a Green Bay Packers source told him the 38-year-old Favre told coach Mike McCarthy in the past two weeks that he has the itch to play.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For as much as I have enjoyed Favre, and was disappointed when he retired... it is unfair to Aaron Rodgers if he comes back now after Aaron has been preparing to be the starter this year.

Imagine if your boss turns in his notice, then you are promoted to be the new department manager... and you go through the training and get just about up to speed on things, then suddenly your ex-boss decides he wants his job back and he gets it. That would piss me off.

IF I were Rogers I'd be very quiet about it and say all the right things publically, but if this were to come to pass I believe I would have my agent working on a trade soon.

Again, I'm a Brett Favre fan and wish he hadn't retired... but coming back now and displacing Rogers wouldn't be cool. I also can't imagine the Packers letting Favre go to another team without some major compensation and I'm not sure Favre would even want to do that anyway.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Similar reports a few months ago... I wouldn't put much stock in it until he comments publicly.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HDMe said:


> For as much as I have enjoyed Favre, and was disappointed when he retired... it is unfair to Aaron Rodgers if he comes back now after Aaron has been preparing to be the starter this year.
> 
> Imagine if your boss turns in his notice, then you are promoted to be the new department manager... and you go through the training and get just about up to speed on things, then suddenly your ex-boss decides he wants his job back and he gets it. That would piss me off.
> 
> ...


ESPN reported tonight that Farve asked for his release and that was rejected. Although the Packers are denying it.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Similar reports a few months ago... I wouldn't put much stock in it until he comments publicly.


Yeah, he's never said he's retiring only to come back...how silly of us
:lol:


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Not that I want it to happen, but the following could play out.

1st game of the season.........Rogers gets hurt........Farve plays the rest of the season as the back up.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Attn: Non-Favre fans! He spells his name "Favre", not "Farve"!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jimbo09 said:


> Yeah, he's never said he's retiring only to come back...how silly of us
> :lol:


All I'm saying is that since he's retired this year he's shot down many of these reports ... let's see if he does the same this time. I'm not saying there isn't a possibility of him coming back, but let's wait and hear it from the horse's mouth instead of the tabloids.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Favre's first game with Green Bay was way back in 1992


Yup....he came in to replace Don Majkowski when he broke his leg...Don happens to live 10 minutes from me now... (not in Wisconsin). The Magic Man is doing fine, by the way.

As far as the whole "As the Favre Turns" series.....this coming week should answer everyone's questions on what's next, but most likely not take all this stuff off the air (especially ESPN) for still quite some time.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup....he came in to replace Don Majkowski when he broke his leg...Don happens to live 10 minutes from me now... (not in Wisconsin). The Magic Man is doing fine, by the way.
> 
> As far as the whole "As the Favre Turns" series.....this coming week should answer everyone's questions on what's next, but most likely not take all this stuff off the air (especially ESPN) for still quite some time.


but, do you know who broke his leg?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> but, do you know who broke his leg?


Some clown from the Cincinnati Bengals....but I've tried to forget that players name, and have appeared to be successful up to this point.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

purtman said:


> Attn: Non-Favre fans! He spells his name "Favre", not "Farve"!


Title corrected at least.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Title corrected at least.


Maybe Earl was the original author....??? :lol:

OK....cheap shot.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some clown from the Cincinnati Bengals....but I've tried to forget that players name, and have appeared to be successful up to this point.


i believe it was tim krumrie


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> i believe it was tim krumrie


Yeah...that's the dude. :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------

